# How do you guys warm up for 1RM?



## NoobonTren (Jan 23, 2022)

This is mine


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 29, 2022)

for a 650 sumo pull

Bar x 12 RDLs
R x 12 RDLs
RR x 8
RRR x 5
RRRR x 3
RRRRY x 1 (250kg/550lb)
RRRRR x 1 (270kg/594lb)
RRRRRG x 1 (290kg/638lb)
RRRRRGC x 1 (295kg/649lb)

The R denotes a red 25kg plate (55 lb), the Y denotes a yellow 15kg, the G denotes a green 10kg, and the C denotes comp collars that weigh 2.5kg each.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

NoobonTren said:


> View attachment 17606
> 
> This is mine


Not bad, but that is a lot of effort expenditure. If you can get away with less, that’s less fatigue that can be applied to the 1RM


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 29, 2022)

NoobonTren said:


> View attachment 17606
> 
> This is mine



@Perrin Aybara taught me to make bigger jumps in your higher range to save energy for the 1RM lift

Only I do differently is I add a lot more reps on the bottom end, it takes me a fucking ling time to warmul


----------



## TomJ (Jan 29, 2022)

It depends on what movement. 

If I'm going for a max squat I'll warm up with 2-3 sets of leg curls at an rpe 5-6 just to get some blood flowing. 

After that I work up a plate at a time. 

So my best lift atm is 505x3 
If I was going to push to a 1rm my workup would look something like this. 

Bar for 5-8 just to get the hips loose going really deep

135x5
225x3-5
315x2-4
405x1-3
505x1
Then whatever my new 1rm attempt is


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 30, 2022)

I do the least amount of reps possible when going for a max. The goal is to lift a max weight not get in a bunch of volume. The more experience you have in lifting max weights the larger the jump you can make between sets.  Most people who don’t max often take way too many attempts  Do more movements as part of a total body warm up prior to the lift. Save the volume for the accessory exercises. Put all your strength and intensity into the max attempts.


----------



## 69nites (Jan 30, 2022)

As few warmup sets as possible. I don't really do true 1 rep maxes anymore but it's the same as any other day when I'm working up to a heavy single. 

I don't really think of it as warming up either. It's just acclimating to the weight. Feels easy? Bigger jump. Feels heavy? Smaller jump.


----------

